# Serious Sig is Serious



## Killermech (Jul 17, 2008)

EDIT: Made a new one, so please give opinions on this one.






Thanks


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2008)

Very good, one on the best I've seen yet.
But maybe a bit too dark.
You can hardly see Dante.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks you Satangel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is a bit hard to see him in the original picture too, so resized and worked on so he blends in, makes it a bit harder to see that it's him.
But I took your advice and slightly improved the lights on him.


----------



## Seven (Jul 25, 2008)

Contrast is too crazy. Blend colors a little bit? The yellow especially. Make it more orangeish, less blinding. A couple filter layers, maybe work around with the yellow channels a little bit.


----------



## Gingy (Jul 25, 2008)

Add a curves and brightness/contrast layer to make it a bit brighter.  The yellow doesn't really fit in with the rest of the sig.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feedbacks guys, really appreciate it.
I remade the whole right section along with some other minor stuff for better blending and brightened it a bit more. What do you guys think now?

Old:





New:


----------



## Gingy (Jul 26, 2008)

Flow and color is much better now.

Still very dark though.


----------



## Killermech (Jul 27, 2008)

If you see it very dark when using your default monitor settings. Then it's most likely due to having an older model.
When I check on the same picture downstairs on my older PC, then the sig is very dark as well (about 50% darker). But when I see it on my regular one (and on the ds browser), it's just slightly dark on specific shadow spots.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 9, 2008)

It's very nice now, I wish I had it


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Satangel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made a new one, this took a little while but I'm satisfied with the results.





Naturally any criticism and opinions are highly welcome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Everything is great,  colors are really nice...the ONLY thing that bugs me....your name, font is too simple, and colors are right, but doesn't feel like they are!!
Try a bit messing with it....otherwise, great!!


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Everything is great,  colors are really nice...the ONLY thing that bugs me....your name, font is too simple, and colors are right, but doesn't feel like they are!!
> Try a bit messing with it....otherwise, great!!



Danke for the feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any suggestion on a more fitable font? I've barely downloaded any extra ones (I just have 3 non default ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2008)

My favourite font is Evanescent
You can see it in my sig too


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> My favourite font is Evanescent
> You can see it in my sig too



Very nice font, but I don't think it will fit in too well with my sig. I need something more robotic kind of style for it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome!!
Actually, the more I look at it, the more I like it....It's so colorful, yet balanced, and it looks kinda disturbing...
Great work..

Now, for that font....I don't have any custom fonts either, I always use default....hmmm....
It should be something destructive-a-like, but simple enough to be clearly readable in small font..
I'll try to look up on it....But for now, I don't have any particular font to suggest!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Actually, this kind of font I used in my sig would fit rather nicely....It's simple, but interesting enough, and it has that robotic feel of it.....Now if I could remember what was it called....I think it was something like Terminator2....Try googling fonts with that name..


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe look through these pages:

Square
LCD
Sci-Fi
Various


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Try Transformers font from Sci-Fi, it looks good, it could fit/blend nice with the picture..


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

You're probably getting more drawn to it the more you look, because I added a slight touch of radiation on it Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Many thanks Toni and Satangel. I'll look through the pages now and see if I find something.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2008)

It's indeed one of the best sigs I ever seen, just like you're other sig.
Perhaps this one is even better.
I've seen alot of sigs and sigmakers, but you must be one of the best.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks again Satangel, very glad you like my work that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All right, I tried a few fonts and these are the ones I think were the best (for this signature)

First up is the Transformers font




Alot better than my original font, but it still didn't give me the vibe I was looking for though.

2nd is 3rd the Hard way




This is really a kickass font, which I'll be using alot on my future work.

Last one is Metal Gear




Now this is my personal favorite for this sig, feels like it fits in precisely with the style.


Font did alot to it, I'm glad you brought it up Toni.


----------



## Dingler (Aug 17, 2008)

Metal Gear is definitely the way to go. Looks awesome!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah...that's it, exactly what you needed!!! Now it's freakin' awesome....One of the best I've ever seen!!
Your avatar is kickin' ass too!!

Great work......

I must admit, I like this much better than all previous you've had!!

EDIT: I've realized that I haven't mentioned which I like the best...Yeah, go with the MetalGear..By far it's the best out of those three, I couldn't imagine better font  for this sig..


----------



## Killermech (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks alot guys and yea.. This is my favorite one as well so far


----------

